# More tog from OC



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Keith and Steve from Alltackle caught a quick limit yesterday from the north jetty . Here is a pic of Steve and some nice fish :


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome back OLS. However I have a feeling this pic is going to be edited. I would have preferred a close up of the Tog and not the store sign.

Was this caught on a slocumb rig


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice catch guys!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Aghhhhhhh!!!! What you doin' catchin' my fish???? LOL nice job boys!!!


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Happy Now ?*



cygnus-x1 said:


> Welcome back OLS. However I have a feeling this pic is going to be edited. I would have preferred a close up of the Tog and not the store sign.
> 
> Was this caught on a slocumb rig


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

That's better.. j/k
Nice catch on them togs...


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Close enough ?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Now if'n ya cain't see the beauty in dis fishy, then you's blind.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I like it when my dinner is smiling back at me


----------

